# General > Music >  Flight Of The Conchords

## buddyrich

Is anyone watching this series?


It's fantastic.  Comedy tunes are usually terrible but the ones in this series are superb.

----------


## Chobbersjnr

leggy leggy leggy leggy blonde..................

ayeeeee saw some of the conchords in the Nasty boys hoose.

----------


## bigbenjokazooie

its business time!!!

albi the racist dragon...awesomeness!!!

----------


## buddyrich

Aye it was the Nasty that introduced me to the New Zealand funny dudes.


Foux de Fa Fa is quite simply one of the finest pieces of music i've ever heard.

----------


## Kenneth

haha yes its brilliant! i didnt know the new series was on though, whens it on? BBC4 isnt it?

----------


## mckenzie17

Tuesday from 10pm on BBC Four

----------


## buddyrich

First episode was pretty good.  And it featured Murray taking the roll call at a band meeting which is always a highlight of any episode.

----------

